# Steelhead season?



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you expert fishermen expect them to come earlier or later or just almost the same time as last year?

We had lots of rains this spring but so far the summer fishing hasn't been affected too much. I tried some steelhead fishing last year but wasn't quite successful I am hoping for a great season this year.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont hold my breath for these damn chromers anymore.there like women at times...ya know?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well said. Lol


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Well said. Lol


Well?he did ask the experts!!lmao!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Just can't figure out which one is more expensive,,, the fish or women,,,sure seems like its a close race.... One thing for sure they both make you feel good....


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Might start next week way out east if the nighttime temps stay lower and the hurricane south of Florida makes its way up here. Looks like it will miss us to the east, but a change in path will bring some early steel into the rivers. My earliest (3rd week of August) came after the remnants of a hurricane. Much further upsteam as expected for so early in the season.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Homoerectous females are in the long run more expensive!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> Might start next week way out east if the nighttime temps stay lower and the hurricane south of Florida makes its way up here. Looks like it will miss us to the east, but a change in path will bring some early steel into the rivers. My earliest (3rd week of August) came after the remnants of a hurricane. Much further upsteam as expected for so early in the season.


I hear that I have also caught steelhead pretty darn early.. Its all about rain,temps, and time....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

We shocked em this time of the year last year...middle of august. I'm sure there are a few fish in the lower stretches of some streams. Will report when we shock the first chrome of fall 2011 here in the next week or two


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You should be fishing conny at night for them right now.....temps are in the low 50's at night right now. They will come in at night, then shoot back out during the day. One of my contacts has already started trolling for them up that way.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

whats been up with the peir fishing?I haven't done it in about 10 years and have herd the last five or so has been poor to horrible.I have a couple rookies with me this year and would like to start them out in more open water.I don't need any direct info I know all the breakwalls and shore access east of clevland just want to know if it's really worth the time and effort.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey west branch....the fishing is gonna get real bad now that they are only stocking half what they used to. The numbers this year are 50 percent what they were last year. They will be completely gone in 5 years if this keeps up.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

you mean completely gone from the peirs?I know the stocking numbers are down but wasn't that due to contruction on Castillia?I just wanted to know if any real numbers came in consistantly,I don't want to take my oldest son up there and have him stand on the rocks throwing ko wobblers all night for nothing,he can do that at home on Westbranch.You know now that i think of what I'm saying never mind I should just teach him the way i was taught do all the leg work myself,it's the only way to be proud of what you did.Thanx for the report anyway!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

The last two years I got the itch around this time. I went up to the grand river with my boat and caught at least one but the water temp was already down around 70 degrees in the harbor. I think I will try it again around the second week of Sep. If anything you could always go out perchin. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

They blamed the low stocking on construction.....but in reality I think it's due to budget.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Hey west branch....the fishing is gonna get real bad now that they are only stocking half what they used to. The numbers this year are 50 percent what they were last year. They will be completely gone in 5 years if this keeps up.


 Where you getting these numbers? Just got off the ODNR web site and they said, "Total targeted annual stocking numbers will remain at 400,000 "Rocky ,Chag,and Grand 90,000 Connie 150,000 Vermillion 55,000.That said some Lake Erie fishing biologist are saying that the Lampry problem may be more of an issue then previously stated.
ironfish


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought after this years spring testing they found that the lamprey numbers were down across the board in ohio rivers?They even nixed the idea of future lampricides in the rivers,or was that just for one year?I wonder if the new water open in the Chagrin will allow for more suitable spawning habitat.I'll be up on mentor headlands in two weeks regardless,one is better than none and thats all I'm going to catch at home!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

The new water on the upper Chagrin is primo lampry nesting grounds,if you dont believe me check out CRO's site, in there shop blog section there's some pic's of nesting lampry's on the upper Chag... Who really know's what this season will offer,last year was tough but I caught my share of steel and felt I was rewarded for my time humping up and down the river's actually I learned alot with the pin and the high water condition's and had a blast,found some new water and was forced to think out of the box to up my numbers.This year will present some new challenges Im sure but thats what keeps it interesting!
ironfish


----------

